# Clever ideas: Square Watermelons



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

A round watermelon can take up a lot of room in a refrigerator, And the usually round fruit often sits awkwardly on refrigerator shelves. Smart Japanese Farmers have forced their watermelons to grow into a square shape by inserting the melons into square, tempered glass cases while the fruit is still growing on the vine.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

yea but they are so small. I love my big huge enormous bahemouth of a watermelon.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmm i have a bunch of watermelon seeds..where do i get those kinda containers?!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I dont think you can buy them, but you never know. Could be a special order from japan.lol. You almost could make it yourself out of wood or something.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

lol that's cool though! it is a good idea


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dude they loko soo cool! ahahah wonder if they still taste good tho lmao


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I keep telling people MAKE TIRES LIKE THIS!!! no one listens they all call me crazy! Just like the idea for the reverse microwave.... sometimes food is jsut too hott..... throw it in the reverse microwave.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I keep telling people MAKE TIRES LIKE THIS!!! no one listens they all call me crazy! Just like the idea for the reverse microwave.... sometimes food is jsut too hott..... throw it in the reverse microwave.


ooh man you trip me out lol...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

compact cars... compact phones... compact watermelons....

WHATS NEXT?????


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

probly compact compacters.....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> probly compact compacters.....


hahahahaaha compact houses and compact food


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Compact dogs they call em pocket pits jk lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh man I just planted my garden, I am gonna change the shape of every thing!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I keep telling people MAKE TIRES LIKE THIS!!! no one listens they all call me crazy! Just like the idea for the reverse microwave.... sometimes food is jsut too hott..... throw it in the reverse microwave.


lmfao you crack me up sometimes.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

that is so cool!i so want to do that with pumpkins!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

porter314 said:


> Compact dogs they call em pocket pits jk lol


ive seen one on youtube miniature pitbull.... i think hes mix but look exactly like a pitbull


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Feari-Neko said:


> ive seen one on youtube miniature pitbull.... i think hes mix but look exactly like a pitbull


lol... see you could go both ways now you can have your xxxxxxL bullies and your XXXXXSML bullies rofl


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol... see you could go both ways now you can have your xxxxxxL bullies and your XXXXXSML bullies rofl


hahaha still i want a normal "old school" pitbull, hight on legs ^^
this autumn, the 2 breeder i found with what i am looking for, will have pups!! im crazy ! so exited ! but im scared not choose only one cause i know it be difficult to pic only one ^^


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

why not go further and design bite size square watermelons that are purple or blue. I mean if your gonna change the game swing for the fences


----------

